# QLD - Peel Island Nov 29



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

I've taken only one trip to Peel and want to claim my first legal snapper.

I was on the water at 4:30am with my new anchor trolley to try out. I came equipped with many premade paternoster rigs varying across a spectrum of 20lb to 40lb. It was a nice paddle as there wasn't much of a breeze. I checked out a couple well known spots before stopping when I saw my fishfinder light up with activity between two gps points. I threw the anchor in and switched my trolling lures to the paternosters. I came with a large amount of bait; pilchards, squid, banana prawns. Hoping the variety would make sure I caught a couple, didn't seem to matter this morning!

This was a fun morning! I was pulling in snapper and grassies left and right. It was fun, but all were undersized. My largest grassie went 29cm, so just under legal size. I also caught my first grinner a nice 31cm model. I rigged him up as live bait and threw him back in. As I was enjoying catching so many fish all by myself & a boat comes and parks right in front of me. If this guy's anchor gives, he would be on top of me in around 60 seconds... so I decide to look for another spot and not risk it. I pull in my lines and find the grinner isn't a live bait any more.

I continue towards a gps coordinate I was going to try out when again my fishfinder shows heaps of activity. Anchor goes down and baited rigs go out. At this point my bait is already starting to get a little low so I cut up the grinner into about 20 pieces of cut bait. I pull in a couple small squires and grassies when all of a sudden... my heavy rod just starts screaming. There is seriously something big on and I'm excited. So excited that I put too much pressure on the leader and it gave way. As my heart is racing I quickly get my rigs back out hoping that whatever took it might have some friends around. Several minutes later I had another rod screaming. I was trying to put less pressure on during the massive first run, but it ended up biting through the 20 lb leader. I up the leader size to 40lb and the rigs go back in. Several more minutes pass and bang I'm on again! Yes! This fish is really ripping of line for its first run, but slow and steady I tell myself and eventually I can see an outline in the water. It looks like a bullshark! I'm even more gentle with my reeling in so that it doesn't bite through the leader. As I get the head to turn to go into my net I'm shocked as it isn't a bully, but a large catfish! This one went 65 cm long. I let him go and get the rigs out again. I loaded the innards of the grinner on one of the hooks and dropped it in. It must have been just minutes and I'm on again. This time the first run rips half the line off of my medium reel! I know that whatever this is it is going to be the best fish from my kayak so far. I had one close call on it getting tangled on the anchor rope, but managed to get it to the side of the kayak and again another cattie! This one measured 77cm and was probably 6-7kg or so. It really liked that grinner! Back in she goes. My next fish boated was a 70cm cattie. At this point I'm almost out of bait and so I take the last big piece I had which was the grinner's head and drop it down. It seemed just like a minute and something has taken its head! I pulled in a grey carpet shark that was about 1.1 metres long. It actually didn't put up much of a fight. I lifted it out of the water with my hands and it wasn't really phased. Though after two minutes in the kayak for photos it just freaks out. Nearly knocks off my fishfinder and I'm trying to maintain balance as I try to unhook this grumpy shark. Quickly I get it back into the water. The wind was starting to pick up so I head back in.

This session was the most fish I've pulled in from my kayak with over 20kg boated along with the heaviest and longest personal bests. All fish were immediately released. Reading up on these saltwater catfish I might keep one the next time I pull one in to see how it is on the chew as people seem pretty positive about them.

I still am in search of my first legal snapper... but a session of catching fish like this is just plain fun as well. The catties would each take at least three runs making the battle a bit more drawn out and enjoyable.

-Kris


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sheeeezz! Watch out for those catfish spines!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> Sheeeezz! Watch out for those catfish spines!


Was thinking the same thing :shock:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't they bloody pull. Have you checked what species of cat they are?


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been trying to research it most of tonight and have not figured it out yet. Most catfish photos have dull grey coloured skin and these are very shiny skin. I've heard that the catfish skin may reflect where it lives open water vs muddy rivers... but nothing definite yet. I have some queries going with my fishing club and hopefully the resident fish researcher will make a definite identification, he usually does.

-Kris


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

scater said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Sheeeezz! Watch out for those catfish spines!
> ...


That's aTRIPLE on the catfish spines. Lip grippers and hold them over the side of the yak! 
A trip to PA hospital to have a spine surgically removed from my calf muscle taught me that those buggers just aren't worth bringing on board.

Keep going after the snapper though Kris. They are there!!!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Blue catfish (Arius graffei), which are not always blue, but often brown or a paler colour. Weight up to 4.4 kg. Generally the deeper the water the more blue/purple they are.

And Dru, they do pull. I got one today at Redcliffe, but I do keep them if I score nothing else. There are three spines, on the leading edge of the pectorals and the dorsal. I keep a large pair of pliers onboard and use them to snap off the spine flush with the body. The soft fin tissue tears easily, and it is them safe to handle them. A few good whacks with the 'priest', and your done.

There is a large bony plate that runs back from the head along the sides and the top of the back. You actually end up with less than half the fish's weight in edible flesh, but still worthwhile. A small scourer gets rid of the 'slime' (also good for flatties).

Cheers
Trevor

BTW krisvander, lucky you came back when you did....after midday it blew up to 33 knots.

Trevor


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> And Dru, they do pull.
> 
> Trevor


Yep. I still think the biggest yak catch I have is a pair of cats out at Green Island two weekends running. I reckoned both of them at a yard long (didn't have a measure) wrote them as a meter for decimal purposes and realized I was overdoing it. So they don't appear on my pb's anymore. Several runs of up to 100m, the reel a TLD overhead lever drag. :shock:

The only experience that tops this pulling power was a Green Turtle I hooked at Wello once. 8) did manage to get it de-hooked with luck and 30 mins being towed to Straddie. :lol:


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

A mate just identified it saying:

"The most common species of catfish in Moreton Bay is the blue catfish which is Neoarius graeffei. In some publications it is still referred to as Arius graeffei. Despite its name it is not always blue and is often brown when caught in the Brisbane River.

The one in the photo looks more like the giant salmon catfish, Netuma thalassina. It is a bit more elongate than the blue catfish."

Taking my time pulling in these catties, they weren't that active in the yak. Good thing!

I felt the wind start to pick up and I knew it was time to come in. Glad I wasn't out in those high winds... wow...

-Kris


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

krisvander said:


> A mate just identified it saying:
> 
> "The most common species of catfish in Moreton Bay is the blue catfish which is Neoarius graeffei. In some publications it is still referred to as Arius graeffei. Despite its name it is not always blue and is often brown when caught in the Brisbane River.
> 
> ...


So I reckoned on the giant salmon cat which is supposedly top eating. Next time, if I'm that lucky, in Moreton Bay, that I hook one I'm eating it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Krisvander

I'm not picking on you, nor assuming anything you did or didn't know, so please don't feel obliged to reply on the open forum. I just wished to state that the strong to gale force wind change was forecast as early as 3 pm yesterday. It was again forecast with the warning on the marine forecast issued at 3 am this morning. Today it was broadcast on channel 16 ("Sécurité, sécurité, sécurité") and channel 67 marine VHF for 2 hours before it hit.

While I was out fishing as well, I was never more than 2 km from shore, and was so when it hit. While I was watching for it, I didn't see it coming till a minute before. It increased marginally from 10 to 15 knots, then in no time was 28 - 33 knots. Within 10 minutes the swell was over a metre with breaking crests, and it took an effort to just keep hold of the paddle.

The seas between Peel and Wello Pt would have been similar, and not a pretty place, IMO on a SOT with over 5 km to land.


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

I was out to Peel on Tuesday... no such winds took place as I looked it up. The gusts were for today. I always check forecasts the morning of and while out on the water. I thought your comment was directed to Tuesday which was a surprise to me. A miscommunication there.

-Kris


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

krisvander said:


> I was out to Peel on Tuesday... no such winds took place as I looked it up. The gusts were for today. I always check forecasts the morning of and while out on the water. I thought your comment was directed to Tuesday which was a surprise to me. A miscommunication there.
> 
> -Kris


Yep, miscommunication. I saw your post dated Thursday 1st December, and thought it was today you were out. Only mad dogs, Englishman and myself were out in that blast (actually there was noone). Glad to hear you're not a mad dog, and do your weather checks.

I must say it was a very productive fishing trip.

cheers

Trevor


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Ya do have to be careful with Peel though. I got caught out the other week.

I headed over in a 10knot northly, with not much trouble. Did a paddle around the island after a few rolling practices, and then just as I was about to head back, the wind came up to 20knots, gusting to 30 sometimes (with the tide running against it). If the wind is coming from the north, there is actually quite a bit of fetch, and when the tide is running against it, it really arcs up. I ended up with chop that was well above head height (guessing 1-1.5m closer to viccie point side), breaking significantly in parts, and really unpredictable. Ended up having to do 2 rolls, and was absolutely busted by the time I got home. If I had been separated from my kayak, I was in trouble.

This was in my 50cm wide Tahe Greenland T. Fun, but scary when by yourself.


----------

